# Unable to access Showtime On Demand



## wetbrain (Apr 27, 2009)

I am pretty sure this is not a {CE:20:0x} issue, but I wanted to confirm with the community before I contact a CSR. On one (out of three) of my HR21-100s I am unable to access Showtime On Demand (and yes I am subscribed), but can access all other On Demand channels I have checked, including other subscription required channels. Everytime I select the channel I get "1537 (Showtime) is currently not available," yet I can move to one of my other receivers and access the channel just fine. 

Should we work through this here or should I just contact a CSR?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

The first thing I would do would be to attempt to download from Showtime On Demand, and if that fails then run an issues report, and post it in the issues thread. Perhaps post in the discussion thread, for any help that a knowledgable member might be able to give.
If that fails then you might want to revert to NR, on the receiver in question, to eleminate if it is ce related or not. If you still can't get Showtime on Demand then you can call a csr. At least you will know where the issue is. Of course you would lose MRV/DBL on that unit (if you use those features), but you can download the next ce in three days.


----------



## wetbrain (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks BubblePuppy. To your first point, is there anyway I can attempt to download a show from Showtime w/o being able to access the On Demand channel (force download?). Either way, I just sent an issue report and will post in that thread.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

wetbrain said:


> Thanks BubblePuppy. To your first point, is there anyway I can attempt to download a show from Showtime w/o being able to access the On Demand channel (force download?). Either way, I just sent an issue report and will post in that thread.


Well, I don't have Showtime ( or any premium movie channels for that matter) so I can't even try the VOD, but the only way would be just the standard record button, off the guide. But *downloading* a show requires VOD access.

Oh, another thing you can do would be to swap the "offending" unit with one that works and see what happens. Might be a connection/network problem...you want to eliminate as many variables as you can, *but only one at a time. *

As long as you are on a ce then do not call a csr.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

wetbrain said:


> Thanks BubblePuppy. To your first point, is there anyway I can attempt to download a show from Showtime w/o being able to access the On Demand channel (force download?). Either way, I just sent an issue report and will post in that thread.


You should be able to use the standard "Search" functions using the "Menu" button on the remote. Search for a Showtime program, like Dexter, and VOD results will appear with a VOD logo after their name.


----------



## Greyshadow2007 (Aug 23, 2006)

wetbrain said:


> I am pretty sure this is not a {CE:20:0x} issue, but I wanted to confirm with the community before I contact a CSR. On one (out of three) of my HR21-100s I am unable to access Showtime On Demand (and yes I am subscribed), but can access all other On Demand channels I have checked, including other subscription required channels. Everytime I select the channel I get "1537 (Showtime) is currently not available," yet I can move to one of my other receivers and access the channel just fine.
> 
> Should we work through this here or should I just contact a CSR?


Just curious... how long has it been since the unit was reset? If it's been longer than 24 hours, do two consecutive resets (reset, wait for the unit to start up completely, then immediately reset again.) This should force the receiver to rebuild its guide data (including the On Demand library) from scratch. It might take about 24 hours to complete, though.


----------

